# Theloderma asperum



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Not a dart, but just got my group of 9 adult cb F1's and they are sweet.


----------



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice! They have been on my 'want' list for a while now..


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

those look to be a bit on the well loved side they get a bit clumsy when they are that fat. remember raising water level and inch or so with fresh cool water after a good heavy spray and closeing off ventalation will really stimulate breeding and increase egg count and viability. these guys will breed anytime of year as long as conditions are met. throw in a large clay pot with fake plants and give them a go. they look ready  keep me posted


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

I have two of these and they are reallllll sweet! They love the water and call...constantly. They are a nice edition to the collection.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

They didn't eat for almost 5 days before this. The fattest ones already started calling so really no idea on sexing them, but I've had 4-5 males calling back to back so far. They've bred before as well. They're in a 29 gallon with 3-4" of water at the bottom, all cork/clay background, a large piece of cork bark floating as the land area, and a few hollow cork tubes coming out of the water.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I dont think this allways hold true for sexing them but I have noticed that all the male I have seen call ( my adults and the 8 month old group I just sold) have a large inner toe pad. not like the nuptual pads seen on 
t. corticale but the toe pad itself. the females I have had all have almost a lack of a toepad more just like a finger end. easy to check when they are on the glass. 

let me know if you can see any differences


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

the fat one in the belly pic has its inner pads kinda smooshed in there its kinda hard to tell.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

how cute mike


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

hahaha what little fatties!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

you and your damn tree frogs! Get some real frogs, Mike! (nice looking, btw)


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

what other tree frogs do you keep?



stemcellular said:


> you and your damn tree frogs! Get some real frogs, Mike! (nice looking, btw)


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Eric Walker said:


> what other tree frogs do you keep?


Mainly just Phyllomedusa tomopterna right now, but working on getting 2-3 other species.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

What other species are you thinking of?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I enjoy having a diverse collection so I'm good on Phyllomedusa and Theloderma with those two species. A glass frog species would be sweet when they eventually come in, then just keeping an eye on what's around with a few other genera. I'm not quite ready yet to go to keeping full grown crickets on hand so mostly focusing on the smaller stuff that take 1/4"-1/2" crickets (since I also use them to feed my darts like terribilis and trivittatus).


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just went out with my flashlight and looked at each one. 8 actively calling males! I know I've heard females have some type of call too, but these were high pitched calls on a regular basis so I'm fairly confident they're males. They've bred for the previous owner so it must be a 8.1.


----------

